# Video, The ghost stations hidden beneath London



## Robert59 (May 17, 2020)

Thanks to its complex history, London has long been associated with ghosts.
But forget the supposed specters of beheaded queens or hanged highwaymen -- it's a series of abandoned stations that haunts this dynamic city.
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/ghost-stations-beneath-london/index.html


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 18, 2020)

Very interesting.

Thanks for posting, Robert!


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

Oh yes, of course I know about these already ..  but interesting to anyone outside of London.. and probably unknown to many Londoners too..

I've got a whole load of pictures somewhere of abandoned Tube station buildings...


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 18, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Thanks to its complex history, London has long been associated with ghosts.
> But forget the supposed specters of beheaded queens or hanged highwaymen -- it's a series of abandoned stations that haunts this dynamic city.
> https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/ghost-stations-beneath-london/index.html


Quite eerie to me - I wouldn't be caught dead in an underground tube!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 18, 2020)

I am not sure where this picture is from, but I think it is either New York or maybe Chicago , and they are discovering that under many of the major older cities there are underground buildings that have been literally covered up over the years.  Until they do an excavation for some reason, many of them have been buried enough to remain unknown completely.


----------



## oldman (May 18, 2020)

Sure, I remember Dickens' tale of the "A Christmas Carol." There were ghosts in that book and movie.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 18, 2020)

This picture is from New York, and is after the flood of 1935, and they were trying to clean things up.   You can see that when they excavated, there was at least one story, and maybe more that had been buried under the “modern day” buildings of that time period. 
If you like seeing these kinds of pictures, google “mud floods” , and there are some really amazing pictures of where old remnants of buildings have been buried under the modern buildings of many of the older cities all over the world.


----------



## oldman (May 19, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> This picture is from New York, and is after the flood of 1935, and they were trying to clean things up.   You can see that when they excavated, there was at least one story, and maybe more that had been buried under the “modern day” buildings of that time period.
> If you like seeing these kinds of pictures, google “mud floods” , and there are some really amazing pictures of where old remnants of buildings have been buried under the modern buildings of many of the older cities all over the world.
> 
> View attachment 105262


Sounds like the myth of the Lost City of Atlantis. Now that would be a real treat to be able to see something like that had existed and be able to buy tickets to take an underground train or whatever type of transportation that would be available to exp[lore the city. 

Yes, I have a wild, but vivid imagination and I do like Sci Fi movies, especially if they involve creatures.


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I am not sure where this picture is from, but I think it is either New York or maybe Chicago , and they are discovering that under many of the major older cities there are underground buildings that have been literally covered up over the years.  Until they do an excavation for some reason, many of them have been buried enough to remain unknown completely.
> 
> View attachment 105124


There are underground cities all over the world .. lots of fascinating videos online. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## oldman (May 19, 2020)

Pinky said:


> There are underground cities all over the world .. lots of fascinating videos online. Thanks for posting this.


I have seen some of these on YouTube.


----------

